# Afternoon diarrhea and horrible dog farts!!



## el mono cochino

Hi everyone this is my first post on here but I have been a frequent voyeur since our V was born!

Rudy is now 17 weeks, and for the last 6 weeks he has had stomach issues. When we got him from the breeder he was fine, and eating "Performatrin Chicken & Rice Formula Puppy Food". After looking on dogfoodadvisor.com we decided to make a gradual change to "Go Natural Large Breed Puppy". 
Around this time I discovered Rudy had an appetite for goose poop! Walking in the park, I look down, and he has a mouthful of goose poop. Yuck! He hurriedly swallows as much as he can before I manage to get his mouth open.
Since then (the goose poop and food change) he has had normal stools in the morning, then runny to diarrhea in the afternoon/evening; going from normal brown to yellow muck. We've tried him on pumpkin - doesn't like it. And the horrible dog farts? They can clear a room.
A week and a half ago we decided to change to Acana Puppy, after the vet told us it was probably the food disagreeing with him. Too much protein, not enough fiber she said. She recommended Iams or Science Diet.
Since he has been on Acana his bowels have gotten worse, as have the dog farts. He seems to save them for when he is in the comfy chair with us, or in the car with the windows up.
I thought maybe he could have picked up something like Coccidia with everything he puts in his mouth? He had a stool sample done about 6 weeks ago, maybe before all this started, or maybe after, I don't remember.
The first day I noticed something going on, he was squatting and trying to poop with nothing coming out. I was worried about blockage as he was not himself that day, quiet with no sign of that puppy energy. Then the runny poop started. The next day he was back to his regular puppy antics, but with the afternoon diarrhea.
Since then he has been acting like his normal self, no dehydration, or other warning signs.

Anyone have any advice or been though this before?

Cheers,

B


----------



## tknafox2

Me thinks he may have picked up a paracite or bacteria and may need medication ... you might try" NaturVet" Digestive Enzymes.. Prebiotics & Probiotics... but you don't want him to have the runs to long!! best to check with the Vet and get some tests.


----------



## Jlaha

Are you gradually switching his food by mixing old with new? It can take a pup a few weeks to adjust to a new food. We were monitoring his poops while switching to Purina. At first his was runny, but after 3 weeks on it, he has good solid poops.


----------



## MCD

Apparently the girl at Petsmart told me that their toxic farts are good because the enzymes etc in their stomachs are working on digesting their food or something like that. I have never smelled anything more foul than Dharma's farts.(and I thought my husband's were gross!)At least now we can blame the farts on the dog. We are in the process of changing her kibble too. Little bits at a time. I don't think she has had a solid stool since we got her 3 weeks ago. However, they are pretty consistent in size and texture and color. I am wondering if she is just starting to settle down though?


----------



## texasred

Yes dogs can pickup parasites from eating bird poop. The poo can look normal, and then when the parasites build up in the stomach they have diarrhea.
It will have a horrible foul smell and sometimes mucus will be in it. Its easy to just take a stool sample in to the vet. They can either confirm or rule out Coccidia and Giardia. 
You want to rules those out as a culprit before you change the pups diet. 

I just had June treated for amoebas.
She caught a nutria rat last year in some cattails.
Now she will seek out the nastiest pond she can find to hunt for them.
If there are cattails and lily's growing, she thinks there must be nutria.


----------



## lonestar

The girl in Petsmart doesnt know what she's talking about. 

Dogs get gas, but like us, it's a once and done kinda moment. Anything that's chronic is usually indicative of some kind of trouble further up the line. Food adjustment, even when done improperly, doesnt result in long term gas and lose stools. He's got something a bit more concerning.

Call your vet, get him checked out, he probably picked up some nasty that requires an antibiotic. Do this quickly, b/c diarrhea can result in rapid dehydration.

Also, before you can treat any condition, you need an accurate diagnosis, starting a puppy on OTC supplements before then not only delays proper dx and treatment, but can lead to additional complications.


----------



## tknafox2

Hello emc, 
I was hoping to see a post from you this afternoon with good news about your pup. Sure do hope Rudy is feeling better. I'm praying for you both, that this issue gets resolved really soon. There is nothing so sad and heart breaking as a sick puppy. :'(


----------



## Rudy

If zero infections or bugs after the check up

I would add( "pre and pro biotics") and "(digestive enzymes") into His or hers mixer then fast ball it with("L-Glutamine")

One great amino acid and involved in metabolic processes and the production of glycogen and immune defense during stress

Its also a mayor source of fuel for Enterocytes ( Intestinal Cells) and in fact supports the integrity of the Intestinal lining 

Supports the Tummy Muscle tissue and all immune functions

this combination with great balanced food choices

Zero gas blasters  ;D


----------



## el mono cochino

Well, I wanted to get the scoop on the poop before replying back here. The vet said everything came back negative, even Coccidia.
They are insisting it is the food, so once again I guess I'll be changing his food. I'm not sure if I should put him back on the Performatrim that he came with from the breeder, or look at a better food with a higher fiber content.
The vet suggested Science Diet, and I have been looking at Blue Buffalo, which seems to have double the fiber content of Go Natural. Yet the guy at the pet store where we buy our food told me that he has encountered more dogs with sensitivity to Blue Buffalo than to Acana. (something to do with the mineral content)
The thing is, he looks and acts healthy, no signs of dehydration. The diarrhea starts only after 3pm. The morning stools are fine. Never a sign of anything odd in the stool, no blood, no mucus.

Rudy, it's funny you mention the beneficial bacteria and digestive enzymes as I am taking that my self. I am going to start by picking up so of that for my little guy.


----------



## texasred

I have seen more puppies have a problem digesting Blue Buffalo than any other puppy food.
If the pup had normal stools on the breeders food, then I would go back to using it.

Have you considered it maybe treats causing the problem and not the puppy food.


----------



## flxstr

Blue Buffalo was a poor choice for us as well. After five months of runny poops, disgusting farts, watching the dog struggle with painful poops, and spots on the back, we switched to Acana Chicken & Rice.
All that went away a month later, and we've got zero problems whatsoever. No farts, easy to pick up poops, happy dog, and no hair issues.


----------



## Rudy

Both foods your talking about even know 

level D in Kibble 

and I can prove my words with facts 

All'

well most on here we want and need feel good feel good stuff not creating great or better RB mates 

There are real choices that don't make great print

Marketing is a big $ machine

I could name the folks who pmed others to not rate or even look at my works and great lies about me

That would make me weaker then them

there earned reflexions tell the truths

This makes me stronger

the Valor code of the Viking Warrior is fight help and pray

We stand on facts we created and give for free

and any Huckleberry wants to compare options on food choices supplements and why?

will start with me 

then my Dogs ;D.

A Big Mouth does not make a Big Man

We support are passions with a great education

and using all of these on me before my beloved mates

Pm me facts and better choices on Kibble there are about 3 ok

care more

Natural is a far better choice if its back with real Science

Not a (diet) lol 

none of those work


Pointers lost count

work for others hundreds

Hunted remote zero Vets only me at least 700

Many on here choose to hate me

It causes pre wrinkles and ulcers 

and ask yourself the Genetic freak' drills veins name the pains I willed them more and nucked and massive surgeries just to hold on to some hope not one why me 

I earned this all by choices and chemicals that would kill Rats

why doses the Viking Warrior have all his hair age older then dirt and still provide the beef power and size and trust me God has reduced me

Name the disease

I wared it and I held on

Natures codes helped me and a great education

Alaska I reduced to mush

Anyone has a great large working aorta and 2 new feet

feel free ;D

I give more then I get.

Name the western chemical that steals and hurts and takes I will grace you a buffer for it

I take 8 to live year 13 was on 20 once

and if your on a stain drug You will be punished by year 8 get off all of them

flax seed cold pressed and large does of Niacin and others and the right food choices and a few others

will bring your numbers back

Stains make massive Neuro problems nerve damages muscle related problems even diabities spell check lol

Hearts need more value in fighting and judging life

Passions as well

Flame on

the Meat

Stacker

today's a new day

make it a great day for less

250 bloods tests global

clean was high on B 12 and bee pollen ;D


I fight for the 1 percenters

against all odds

We will get some great salt water work today and pictures maybe some video

raw real remote

both mates

Baby Willow needs to learn to swim in tides, currents and salt waters and cold temps

Big Rud will guide Her

spend less on me

Giving your all can help

We Wins

and God bless the haters

I love you more 

Blue Buffalo Sucks ;D


----------



## lonestar

Yeah, Blue Buffalo is crap.

Annamaet. Track it down, love it.


----------



## datacan

flxstr said:


> Blue Buffalo was a poor choice for us as well. After five months of runny poops, disgusting farts, watching the dog struggle with painful poops, and spots on the back, we switched to Acana Chicken & Rice.
> All that went away a month later, and we've got zero problems whatsoever. No farts, easy to pick up poops, happy dog, and no hair issues.


Acana is made by the players who make Orijen. Regional Red is now gluten free, I hear ... Step on the right direction. 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/orijen-dog-food-adult/

LONEduster, 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/annamaet-dog-food/ LONE, where do you get knowledge of this many things, I need a tuneup, LOL


----------



## Carolina Blue

Just saw this..throwing in..I struggled with gas from Kiya..she would clear a room..no joke. I eliminated the standard stuff ( all grain) and it continued! I spoke with my friends at a holistic store and they said it is the sweet potatoes. Now Kiya is on a freeze dried food...NO gas! .


----------



## marathonman

For our "pro-biotic", we use a scoop of greek yogurt in some kibble (TOTW). It's our boy's before bed snack. Also, we always add a dash or oats for extra fiber. That really helped out with loose stools.


----------



## lonestar

datacan said:


> flxstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Buffalo was a poor choice for us as well. After five months of runny poops, disgusting farts, watching the dog struggle with painful poops, and spots on the back, we switched to Acana Chicken & Rice.
> All that went away a month later, and we've got zero problems whatsoever. No farts, easy to pick up poops, happy dog, and no hair issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Acana is made by the players who make Orijen. Regional Red is now gluten free, I hear ... Step on the right direction.
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/orijen-dog-food-adult/
> 
> LONEduster,
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/annamaet-dog-food/ LONE, where do you get knowledge of this many things, I need a tuneup, LOL
Click to expand...

dataBOY, http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/annamaet-grain-free-dry/

Sincere apologies, I should have specified. You're still the boss, Julius, no worries.


----------



## datacan

sign on with your old account, LOL... 

Most, normal breders choose Proplan, Iams! , Eukanuba... and a few will go with Candidae, Nature Valley... Something you can actually find on store shelves and is subsidized by the manufacturer.
And let me tell you, there is nothing wrong with starting a dog on "average" dog food, puppies don't process much and having solid poop is more important. 


@ OP at 17 weeks of age I was feeding LID (limited ingredients diet) kibble.... Doesn't matter what company as long as you are comfortable and its not a recall. Having a solid stool is important because runny stools dehydrate. 

At the time, I we went with Natural Balance (sweet potato and venison) and it was great because it stopped the runs instantly. I imagine any LID kibble would, though. 
Later, once the dog's stomach could handle it, I went with other brands and even cooked and fed a little raw meat. 

Rice, may contain small levels of arsenic (documented fact) and rice comes in powder form, processed and imported from abroad. 
Matter of fact, most ingredients come in concentrated powder format and are mixed at the packing plant.... So yes, a lot of dog food is "made" with pride... locally


----------

